# HNZ Group (TSX: HNZ.A)



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, HNZ Group (formerly Canadian Helicopters Group Inc.) pops up regularly on my screens. The ratios and such look like this company is extremely cheap. Aside from Q3 2012, the company has beaten analysts' estimates. It pays a monthly dividend and is currently yielding close to 5%. It does not have much debt on the company's balance sheet. However, the chart looks awful since it hit the 52-week high at $36.22. Not to mention, there has been some inside selling about a week ago. Anyone know what the deal is with this company and would it be a good buy now?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I use to own this before they went to hnz......they had heavy contracts re:the afgan war(helio services ect),now the war is winding down(not sure if that is the main reason but that is one reason why they were(i believe)firing on all cylinders in the last few years.
I'm not fully certian but it that made me sell as i was following it(i got enticed by the yield,and then let go once i started researching it more)


----------

